# Fan running on after switching off ignition.. is this normal



## ttcool2006 (May 1, 2006)

Folks

Over the past few drives I have noticed the fan running on in the engine after switching off the ignition on my 09 TT TDI is this normal? Only stays on for 5-10 minutes or so... but just wanted to be sure...

Thanks


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

If the engine's hot, yes, it should be fine. It's worth checking your coolant level though just to make sure it's not getting hot due to a lack of coolant.


----------



## ttcool2006 (May 1, 2006)

ok will do that... it wasnt a long journey I was on ... probably about 20-30 mins tops.... thanks


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

Just normal, even my 16 year old Fiat Panda grocery car does that. :wink:


----------



## Gemini (Apr 26, 2009)

Nothing to worry about. Mine does it quite frequently, especially if I have been a little energetic with the accelerator. :roll:


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

my 'new' tdi has also done it in recent days when ambient air temp is 20+ and AC is on, even came on after a 1.5 mile run the other morning!!!


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

ttcool2006, all i would say is Yes this is normal, but if it happens after a short journey be VERY wary!

I drove 1.5 miles in my TT TDi and when i got home the fan was still running as i got out the car. I thought strange..... im sure it will go off soon. It actually never went off and 2 hours later when i checked it, it was still running.

Although not noted by Audi, i think its a common fault which happens only now and again. Its only happened to me 3 times in almost 2 years of owning my TDi.

What i tend to do is, as i step out the car and i hear the fan is still running, kick the engine back in, give in 5 seconds and then turn the engine off, and the fan should then stop.

Paul


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

By design.

Presumably this coincides with a higher than normal ambient temperature... :wink:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Its because of the heat soak of a hot engine, especially a turbo engine where there is even more under bonnet heat. Once engine is shut down, the cooling flow stops & temps rise. May be not always enough to start fans if ign is switched on, but it will rise. As the temp gauge on TT is weighted @ 90 may not always show on temp indicator.
Hoggy.


----------



## talk-torque (Apr 30, 2008)

Hoggy said:


> As the temp gauge on TT is weighted @ 90 may not always show on temp indicator.
> Hoggy.


Excuse my ignorance Hoggy, but what does that mean? :?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

talk-torque said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > As the temp gauge on TT is weighted @ 90 may not always show on temp indicator.
> ...


Hi, It means that the DIS temp indicator will show 90 when actual temp is any where between 85 & 95 ish.
Hoggy.


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

Mine does the same in the hot weather, nothing to worry about.


----------

